# Need help downgrading firmware - Linksys BEFSR41 ver. 4.3



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

Im not familiar with upgrading firmware on routers ... if its working its a piece of cake to setup .... but i got this router from my stepdad ... and he upgraded it to the latest firmware and now it doesnt work , the power light just blinks constantly ... the blinking light relates to corrupted firmware ( researched it )


i just need to know the process of downgrading the firmware ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote from: http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/b...Routers&message.id=7369&query.id=243005#M7369


> If the lights are the same, with nothing plugged into the router, then clearly you have a router problem. This type of problem is worrisome, but routers have recovered from it.
> 
> You need to try to reset the router to factory defaults.
> 
> ...


----------

